# The Phantom, the ghost who walks



## Carlo Giovanni (Sep 23, 2005)

I produced this statue of Phantom, sculpted by my friend Gabriel Luna. The height is aprox. 40cm(base included). 
More information, send email to: [email protected]


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Lee Falk would be proud!


----------



## LT Firedog (Nov 14, 2001)

looks cool:thumbsup:


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Beautiful....my hero.


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

Too bad it's not a kit. Otherwise a fine representation of the Ghost who Walks


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

I would buy one if it was available!!!! Very nice!!! ...Jeff


----------



## Carlo Giovanni (Sep 23, 2005)

modelgeek said:


> I would buy one if it was available!!!! Very nice!!! ...Jeff



Sent you a PM.


----------

